# Help to Id green lathe, possibly grizzly 9x19?



## wes5.7 (May 11, 2014)

*Help to Id green lathe, possibly grizzly 10x22/24?*

Its bed is 39.5'' long. Swing is about 9.75'' over ways. It has a 5 inch 3 jaw chuck .790 through spindle. No quick change gears. Has about 16 spare steel gears in tool box. I got this from a lady who was selling for her husband. It was given to him so no real history. Going to try post pics from phone, vista has been having problems.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Has V ways, 2.5'' stroke on tailstock. No thread dial. I just want to try to find a way to get a manual so I know how to arrange gears for different feeds and if I can add a thread dial. For the purchase price of $50 I was happy to try to figure it out later. Lathes are not posted for long down here. Been looking for a Logan 11x36 for a while. This little lathe will do alot of what I need for now. I assume it's a chinese/taiwan lathe since the 3 jaw and jacobs chucks say made in china.
No serial # or other identifier that I have noticed on the bed or headstock. Ways are about 7/16 thick at flats. 20mm leadscrew. It looks like the original motor was replaced and possibly had  quick change gears/controls that were removed for whatever reason. Cross slide travel 4.75".

The lathe seems to fit most of the specs of a 10x22/24 just not current Grizzly production, except most new ones have 1'' spindle bore and a bit longer cross slide travel. I know Jet lathes were green years ago. Anybody know of any other asian manufacturers that painted their lathes green? Bed is ~5.25" wide from outside v-way to outside flat way.

Any help to ID the lathe or direct me to a 10x24 lathe group, where I might find some answers, will be much appreciated. 
Seems odd this size lathe has no cross feed.


----------



## Taborclock (May 12, 2014)

I have a slightly newer Griz 10 x 26. Mine has the quick change gear box and a geared feed lever on the apron. Yours most likely uses similar replacement parts that you can still get. Unless it has bad ways or cracked castings, it would be worth refurbishing it. Try to find the aluminum information plate that goes on the front of the head. It will have the gearing chart for threading. You can also do a little arithmetic and figure it out. Mine was so worn you couldn't read it and had to figure it out, as there is no longer a manual in print. Look at some of the Griz manuals for similar sized lathes like the  G9972. You will probably recognize what you need by the motor to spindle pulley system. They would make improvements on a basic head and bed to make new models. What ya got there is a bare bones, change gear lathe, that will render good service if brought up to spec. Taking it apart, cleaning and adjusting it to running order will give you a valuable lesson on basic lathe theory and operation too.
The information to do all that is all here in this forum.  Good luck.


----------



## wes5.7 (May 14, 2014)

Thanks for the reply Taborclock. After I did some more digging the lathes specs seem to match a Sieg C6 lathe, maybe an earlier casting/model. The current line is sold by shop fox as M1016 and grizzly has a lathe/mill combo thats based off this casting. The
tailstock was the main identifier. Luckily both sell parts for the lathe, and have manuals online with thread charts although I have 
more gears than the have listed. Threading is not going to be a possibility until I make/buy a speed reduction system. One of the
previous owners must have had the motor go out and just connected a replacement they had or found cheap. It's a magnatek, 
decent motor but the pulley only has two steps so my speeds are 600rpm and 800rpm based on carriage travel over specific time
with a known feed rate. Need to get down around 100rpm for me to try to thread with it.

Anyway the Sieg C6 is a 10x20 lathe. 9.75'' swing and 21'' between centers.

I already know a bit about lathes/machining, ran manual lathes and bridgeport mills at my first shop job, a production shop, and
went to machine tool tech. school. Then went to work at a job shop, thats were I really learned machining. Worked with mostly
Mori Seiki machines Sl5 and Sl6 one huge one I can't remember the model, mostly made big shafts and threaded hubs on that, 
then the last couple of years I ran a MV55 and finally a Fadal Mill at the end after I hurt my back. I hated that Fadal at least for 
what we used it for. Went back to school and got in another field after my back sugeries, That was 10yrs. ago. Don't regret the
decision just miss machining. Would have continued working as a machinist if the pay was better. $16/hr was fine in my early 20's
but the guys that were in their 40's were only making $19/hr. Didn't seem like fair wages considering I made the company >$300/hr
many times and 2-4x shop rates on the machines most of the time which was $50-65/hr. Each man did their own setup and on the
mills you usually did your own programming thats why I liked the mv55 most.

I didn't mean to ramble. I'm sure you guys have some excellent ideas on how to optimize and work within the limitations of these
smaller machines. I plan to just use this as a hobby machine and maybe make some parts to fill some voids. Glad to be a part of your
forum and look foward to learning more and contributing. I've been spoiled by cnc machines and DRO's on manual machines going
back to dials and using indicators for measuring travel is probably going to be frustrating.


----------

